# Alternative to car sun shades?



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the appropriate forum for my question, so feel free to move it.

I have a black car, which gets VERY hot in the summer. I hate the a/c because I have allergies and it gives me a headache (plus, it makes my car run like crap). So in the summer, I would prefer to just leave the windows down.

With DD in the back seat, I'm afraid that: 1) she is going to get too hot without any air blowing directly on her, and 2) she will have sun streaming onto her possibly bare legs/arms and will get a sunburn.

I've seen all the little suction-cup vinyl/plastic window shades for babies, but they smell awful just picking them up in the store- I can't imagine having them in an enclosed space giving off those fumes.

What do people do to keep their LO's cool and shaded in the hot summer car?


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Those sunshades are not safe and are not recommended, due to the likelihood of their becoming projectiles in an impact. Are your car windows tinted? If not, speak to the dealer about having tint added, perhaps?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
Those sunshades are not safe and are not recommended, due to the likelihood of their becoming projectiles in an impact. Are your car windows tinted? If not, speak to the dealer about having tint added, perhaps?

I didn't even think of that...







I was just concerned about the toxic fumes.

I don't have tinted windows, and did consider that. But I don't think it's within our budget right now.


----------



## Julz6871 (Jun 14, 2006)

You may try getting those reflective things to put in the windows front (and I rig one in the back dash too) and some moms keep cool pack wrapped in towels in the seat. There are also devices to cover the seat as well to keep it cool. That is a good start for her not overheating. I would be afraid to keep the glass down because even the clear untinted glass has a UV protection. I personally have gotten a sunburn from a car window being down. At least if you take measures to keep the car cool, you can use less AC or crack the windows.

There are some static cling pieces of plastic that are tinted to go in windows, but I'm not sure of their safety as far as chemicals etc.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

we have no air conditioning in our navy blue car and we street park on a street with no trees. Here's what we do...
1- dashboard car shade to keep as much sun out as possible when not driving.
2- plastic window cling tinted thingers in the back windows for the kids (they're like window stickers except bigger. You can still roll down the windows with them and they weigh nothing)
3- Solar fans installed in 2 windows, one on each side. These are new this year for us and they're working really well. They hook over the window and have a bit of weather stripping to keep everything rain proof. They simply push hot air out of the car when the car is sitting in the sun.
4- Fitted sheet over the carseat to keep the seat from heating up (and especially the buckle) when not driving
5- back window shade (that one stays in all the time. We need to replace it actually, it's 2 yrs old and isn't looking so great right now.)
6- park in shade as much as possible.

When we're driving we open the windows that we can (the ones with the fans don't open unless we want to take the fans out and reinstall later. it only takes a couple of minutes but we're only going to take them out if it's a long trip.) to cool down the car and then we find some kind of happy medium for temperature comfort and moise. Usually we have the windows part way open and the vents/ fans running. We try to stay out of the car on hot days and if we need to go somewhere we try to go early morning or in the evening when the car has cooled down a bit.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks- those are some great ideas!! Where do you get the window cling tint thingies??


----------



## annexk8 (Nov 22, 2005)

I got them at Babies R Us.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Note that in some jurisdictions, do-it-yourself window tinting is illegal. It has to be applied by a professional (and no darker than a certain level). It's also usually only legal on the rear windows.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Note that in some jurisdictions, do-it-yourself window tinting is illegal. It has to be applied by a professional (and no darker than a certain level). It's also usually only legal on the rear windows.

Hmmmm... maybe that's why I've never seen it at our Babies-R-Us. I will have to look into that- thanks!


----------

